
Ask HN: What interesting stuff are you working on? - abda0180
Please inspire us!
======
brettkromkamp
Contextualise, a (personal and collaborative) semantic knowledge management
tool: [https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/).

~~~
abda0180
Cool. What is it built with?

